# Problems installing 8.1 on Hyper-V



## FreeBIE (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've tried installing 8.1-RELEASE (i386 and amd64) on different Windows 2008 R2 Hyper-V hosts and have some intermittent disk related problems it seems. It looks like everything is working properly during the installation process but suddenly at a random point the installation crashes and reboots the vm. See the attached picture.

Any suggestions on how to proceed?

Thanks,

Andreas


----------



## FreeBIE (Aug 16, 2010)

OK, so I tried to install a 8.0-RELEASE, updated it do 8.0-RELEASE-p4 and then upgraded it to 8.1-RELEASE. Several retries and 9304 patches later everything seemed to be in place.

So, I did the first install and rebooted. Now it core dumps ever so often and says "Undefined symbol" this and that for most of the libraries. I'm unable to complete the installation process getting the message "Installing updates...Update files missing -- this should never happen.". It suggests to fetch updates but that's not possible.

What can I do to supply the developers with debug info? I could even let them have access to a Hyper-V server if they would need it.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 16, 2010)

As I understand you want to install FreeBSD on software developed by Microsoft? 
ha ha ha

It won't work... 

Are there any other options available for you?

P.S.
I know this is not helpfull, but I coudn't resist


----------



## vermaden (Aug 16, 2010)

FreeBIE said:
			
		

> What can I do to supply the developers with debug info? I could even let them have access to a Hyper-V server if they would need it.



Fill the PR here: http://freebsd.org/send-pr.html

... with as much needed data as You can and then cooperate with developers.


----------



## Predy (Aug 16, 2010)

I am running a FreeBSD 8.1 server on Hyper-V 2008 R2. It's running stable for almost a year.
No real issues. I did have to use the NIC workaround (fix 100M full duplex - no auto settings):

```
ifconfig_de0="inet $IP netmask $MASK media 100baseTX mediaopt full-duplex"
```

The disk error does ring a bell.
If my memory is not corrupted, it did have the same problem when I used a large dynamic disk volume.
After some tests, I've use a fixed size virtual disk (about 15GB) and it ran stable.

Are you using a dynamic disk ?


----------



## FreeBIE (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm always using fixed size disks for FreeBSD so it's not that. Now I've also tried installing without a NIC so I don't think that's it either but thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## varanasisai (Sep 19, 2013)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> As I understand you want to install FreeBSD on software developed by Microsoft?
> ha ha ha
> 
> It won't work...
> ...



It does work and I have been using it . 

Peace.


----------

